# Verbindung von Combo-Boxen in Forte



## Guest (14. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

für ein DatenbankenLabor in der Hochschule soll ich, Zitat der Aufgabenstellung:

 Diese Tabelle ist nicht mit den bereits vorhandenen Tabellen zu
verknüpfen. Jedoch hat diese Tabelle zwei Mastertabellen: Kunde und Verkaeufer.
Diese sind über JComboBoxes als Detail-Master Beziehungen darzustellen. Man
benötigt also 3 neue Rowsets und einen DataNavigator für die Konfigurationen. Nach
dem Aufruf von initComponents() im Konstruktor füge man Defaults für den Rowset
der Konfiguration ein:
• 0 für die gekaufteAnzahl
• das aktuelle Datum für Datum:
(new java.sql.Date(System.currentTimeMillis())).toString
()
Kein Textfeld ist editierbar, wohl aber die Comboboxen.


also mein Problem besteht darin: ich die Combo-Boxen nicht richtig programmieren kann, beim durchblättern durch die Datenbank soll sich der Inhalt der Boxen ändern. Bis jetzt wird nur der Inhalt angezeigt, jedoch keine Änderung. was tun?
Bitte um schnelle Antwort! ist eilig.
Vielen Dank

P.s. Ich bin in der Programmierung auch nich so bewandert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Dez 2006)

Was meinst du mit "keine Änderung"?


----------



## Guest (14. Dez 2006)

also wenn das eine Textfeld verändert wird, durchblätern in der Datenbank, soll sich in der Combo-Box der dem Textfeld zugeordneter Wert ändern, also ich bekomme die Verbindung zu diesem Feld nicht hin.

ich weiß nicht, wie ich die rowsets verbinden soll?

oder wie ich das machen soll


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Dez 2006)

Ich verstehe noch nicht richtig. ???:L 
Du blätterst du eine Datenbank, bestimmte Daten eines Datensatzes sollen dir dabei in Textfeldern und JComboBoxen angezeigt werden. Und dein Problem ist nun die Daten eines Feldes des Datensatzes in der JComboBox darzustellen? Richtig verstanden?
Geht es darum, Daten in die JComboBox zu bekommen oder als selektiert einzustellen?


----------



## Guest (14. Dez 2006)

Nein, ich soll eine Tabelle der Datenbank darstellen, und zwei andere Tabellen mit dieser Verbinden. 

Also hier die gesamte Aufgabenstellung:
*5. Aufgabe:
Ergänzen Sie die Anwendung aus Aufgabe 4. um eine weitere Mastertabelle
Konfiguration. Diese Tabelle ist nicht mit den bereits vorhandenen Tabellen zu
verknüpfen. Jedoch hat diese Tabelle zwei Mastertabellen: Kunde und Verkaeufer.
Diese sind über JComboBoxes als Detail-Master Beziehungen darzustellen. Man
benötigt also 3 neue Rowsets und einen DataNavigator für die Konfigurationen. Nach
dem Aufruf von initComponents() im Konstruktor füge man Defaults für den Rowset
der Konfiguration ein:
• 0 für die gekaufteAnzahl
• das aktuelle Datum für Datum:
(new java.sql.Date(System.currentTimeMillis())).toString()

Kein Textfeld ist editierbar, wohl aber die Comboboxen. Eine Änderung des
Primärschlüssels oder des Datums ist verboten, die Änderung der gekauften Anzahl
muss mit dem Bestand der Komponenten abgeglichen werden.
Gehen Sie in sinnvollen Teilschritten vor und testen Sie jeden Teilschritt!
Geben Sie eine neue Konfiguration für einen vorhandenen Kunden als ein
vorhandener Verkäufer ein. Leider hat diese Konfiguration noch keine Komponenten.
*

Ich kann nicht so genau beschreiben.


----------

